# Academy Award/Oscar show may be longest ever



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Click for article.

Excerpt:
_UPDATED THURSDAY PM: Sunday night's Academy Awards telecast could end up the longest on record. That's the prediction I've been given by one VIP who helps oversee this 79th Oscars and is therefore in a position to know. Sad but probably true, since this year's producer is Laura Ziskin (Spider-Man) who was responsible for bringing in the 74th show at what was then a record 4 hours and 23 minutes._​


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I've heard they're not going to be bashful about playing people off the stage.

I'm going to TiVo it and FF/30SS through the boring parts. Only watching for the requisite 1 or 2 good speeches and the iPhone teaser commercial.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Anyone know if it's in hi definition?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

ABC.com says no. Engadget says yes.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

According to this site it is. Hopefully they'll be correct. http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programming/guide.php?primetime


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Yes, it was broadcast in HD and it ran just under four hours.


----------

